# Automator: masquer les extensions



## Mahelita (28 Octobre 2007)

Bonjours tout le monde,
je cherche un moyen d'utiliser automator pour masque les extension de mes fichiers.
Je suppose qu'un script shell devrais faire l'affaire mais j'ai occune idée comment on écrit un de ces trucs ^_^
Je cherche aussi à effacer le nom de fichiers et à les remplacés par la date de leur arrivée sur mon ordinateur. J'ai pu ajouter la date au nom sans problème mais il m'est impossible d'effacer le nom (qui n'est naturellement jamais le même sinon sa n'aurais pas été un problème)... Là aussi un script shell devrais suffire.
Merci,
Mahé


----------

